# Garden Island, SA Mulloway



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi all,

Still pretty pumped about last night. Unfortunately i didnt take my GoPros and because of murphys law, of course i got into a fish.

Garden island, for those not familiar with the area, is an island in the Port River. This area has many flats and channels, subjected to rather strong tidal flow.

At first, we moved around attempting to secure some live baits in the form of Salmon trout, but were only able to get two. So we moved to our destination and anchored up. Kurt, who joined me on the trip, chose to begin with pillies, and i started straight off with a bridle rigged live salmon. We then began the waiting game! 8)

After some time, I registered some action on my rod and the next thing i knew it was screaming away, but after a few seconds of runnning, unfortunately, it spat the bait. Left with a close to dead bait, almost void of scales and quite a few puncture marks now along its sides, I cast it out, not expecting any more action, but hopeful for Kurt, who now had a very active livey in the water.

Within a half an hour, my rod started to show some more life and once more, my reel started making that sweet sound as line peeled off the spool at a considerable rate of knots. A determined fight began and after a few minutes ended at the yak where i had quite a bit of trouble getting an excellent Mully into the, now apparent, quite small net. With what was obviously a new pb Mulloway for me, we stuck it out for only a few Pt Jackson Sharks and then headed in for some photos!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Total cred


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

cheers guys, forgot to mention it went 101cm!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :lol:


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hahahaahah this just gets better.....i take my hat off to you....


----------



## Dixie (Nov 9, 2013)

Great fish Rob, well done...


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Excellent stuff! Makes battling the mozzies a worthwhile exercise!


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Meter plus mully! Way to go!


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Get a haircut ya hippy :lol: 
Nice fish


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Fantastic. Great fish. Well done.


----------



## Deefa (Dec 22, 2012)

Great fish. I have to try live baiting salmon.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> Get a haircut ya hippy :lol:
> Nice fish


Hahaha jeez I've gotta get it here too!



fisher said:


> Excellent stuff! Makes battling the mozzies a worthwhile exercise!


No mozzies to speak of really. Still used some aero guard to be sure


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Awesome fish well done. What did it weigh.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Going by the length, 11kgs. I would have sworn it was heavier though


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats mate,awesome fish.
Had look it up to see what a salmon trout was,i take it they're good live bait.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Yep - Brilliant stuff Rob - Congrats !


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

clarkey said:


> Congrats mate,awesome fish.
> Had look it up to see what a salmon trout was,i take it they're good live bait.


 Yeah, salmon trout is just a nickname for juvenile Australian Salmon. Probably the most common larger baitfish in the system I was fishing. Usually easy enough to collect and pretty hardy on the hook.



solatree said:


> Yep - Brilliant stuff Rob - Congrats !


Thanks mate!


----------



## jatzo (Oct 1, 2013)

Great year for the Port!

Cracker fish. Beautiful, well done.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Jewies! Can't beat 'em!

Sweet as!

Jimbo


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2014)

Look's good to me

nice mate


----------



## diceman (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice fish Rob, well done mate. Last weeks ones in the mangroves were pretty good too but this takes the prize. Go kayak fishos !!


----------



## keenfisho (Aug 22, 2012)

congrats mate, good time to be chasing them a few getting caught lately


----------



## seakfish101 (Jun 12, 2013)

Top job mate ,the live bait did u use a sinker or did u just let it roam free .Glad to see theres still big fish around and no real mozie problems cant wait to get out there to try again theres some little channels out there


----------



## samrota (Mar 27, 2008)

Awesome fish.

Congrats on your PB Mully.

I scored my first Westlakes Mully the other week (thanks Zilch), was landbased though. Only a tiddler at 70cm. Now to get one from the yak.

I think my PB Mully will be hard for me to beat, was 120cm (didn't weight it). Caught on a live Tommy Ruff, off the rocks at West Beach Boat Ramp, was around 12yrs ago.

Again, well done.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Well done Rob is that your first 1 metre plus mulloway ? When you hear guys tell mulloway stories from many years previous it just reminds you what a great fish they are.


----------



## dunnyfromsouthoz (May 22, 2007)

Amazing fish for skinny waters - well done and congrats!


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Brilliant work Rob.



samrota said:


> I scored my first Westlakes Mully the other week (thanks Zilch), was landbased though. Only a tiddler at 70cm. Now to get one from the yak.


 

Steve


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

sweet! Well done you


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

seakfish101 said:


> Top job mate ,the live bait did u use a sinker or did u just let it roam free .Glad to see theres still big fish around and no real mozie problems cant wait to get out there to try again theres some little channels out there


 Cheers, I used a small bean sinker, to a swivel and then about a metre of 30lb trace


suehobieadventure said:


> Well done
> 
> Rob is that your first 1 metre plus mulloway ? When you hear guys tell mulloway stories from many years previous it just reminds you what a great fish they are.


Sure is! I got a heap at salt creek out the surf with the biggest at 970 but this one just beat it at 1001mm


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Massive congratulations Rob. Stonker of a mully, and that flesh is heaven on the palate.

I am a tad envious.............hang on, no I'm not, *I'm extremely envious*! (I've been trying to beat a miserable 84 cm for some time.)


----------



## GringoZ (Jan 3, 2010)

Well done Rob.
It is encouraging to see that the big fish are there. Those photos will keep me trying.
I was in the area that night (in the North Arm) but ended up with a donut.


----------

